# Deutsche Bank ATM locations



## SoCal Scott (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows a good site to get the locations of Deutsche Bank ATM locations... I Googled but couldn't find anything for some reason. I'm sure somebody out there is smarter than me and can help me out. I'm also interested in knowing if they have locations outside of Germany...


----------



## 4everbavarian (Jan 28, 2005)

SoCal Scott said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone knows a good site to get the locations of Deutsche Bank ATM locations... I Googled but couldn't find anything for some reason. I'm sure somebody out there is smarter than me and can help me out. I'm also interested in knowing if they have locations outside of Germany...


Here's a link to the Deutsche Bank locations search site. ATM's show up as "SB-Banking".
http://secure.db24.de/pbc/ifcfinder/en/address.jsp 
You can search by address/zip code but there's also a link to a map search. Hope that helps.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

This one might be better:

http://deutsche-bank.map24.com/cc/?lang=en&


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> This one might be better:
> 
> http://deutsche-bank.map24.com/cc/?lang=en&


wish I'd had that before my trip.

There's one right on the Marienplatz in downtown Munich. But that might not be soon enough.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> wish I'd had that before my trip.
> 
> There's one right on the Marienplatz in downtown Munich. But that might not be soon enough.


I plotted the pertinent locations in MapPoint so I could route to them as I was on the road. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

How much cash does one usually go through in a day on an ED trip (vs. credit card use). 

Given that most ATM cards are subject to some sort of daily limit how often is in necessary to hit the ATM? 

I assume tolls, taxi from the airport and some smaller incidentals all require cash but everything else I can put on a credit card. Do you guys usyally pay cash for gas or put that on a card?


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

will-san said:


> How much cash does one usually go through in a day on an ED trip (vs. credit card use).
> 
> Given that most ATM cards are subject to some sort of daily limit how often is in necessary to hit the ATM?
> 
> I assume tolls, taxi from the airport and some smaller incidentals all require cash but everything else I can put on a credit card. Do you guys usyally pay cash for gas or put that on a card?


Two of us went through a total of a few hundred dollars ($500?) in cash over the course of 6 days, with everything else going on credit card, including gas, hotels, restaurants, etc.

BTW, I never saw an "ATM" machine in the six countries we were in, they have various names like "Geldautomat" (or similar).

Bill


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Here it is!!!

http://www.corystarr.com/erics/Germany/imagepages/image68.html


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

will-san said:


> How much cash does one usually go through in a day on an ED trip (vs. credit card use).
> 
> Given that most ATM cards are subject to some sort of daily limit how often is in necessary to hit the ATM?
> 
> I assume tolls, taxi from the airport and some smaller incidentals all require cash but everything else I can put on a credit card. Do you guys usyally pay cash for gas or put that on a card?


Obviously it depends, but I think in 10 days we probably used about 500E or so in cash. The rest was credit. But we weren't going to museums and such.

I wouldn't worry about the daily limit on the ATM unless you prefer to pay cash than to pay by credit card.


----------



## Deutsche Bank (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi SoCal Scott,

Here some further information:

Deutsche Bank ATMs worldwide:
http://www.deutsche-bank-pbc.pl/en/index2.php?s=bankomaty
(including the further links to the Global ATM Alliance where you can draw cash without ATM fee)

Deutsche Bank Branches in Germany, Italy, Belgium and Spain:
http://secure.db24.de/pbc/ifcfinder/en/register.jsp

Deutsche Bank Branches in Poland:
http://www.deutsche-bank-pbc.pl/en/index2.php?s=oddzialy

Deutsche Bank Branches and ATMs in India:
http://www.deutsche-bank.in/RU_Branches.html
http://www.deutsche-bank.in/189.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Deutsche Bank (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deutsche Bank ATMs worldwide*

Hi SoCal Scott,

Here some further information:

Deutsche Bank ATMs worldwide:
http://www.deutsche-bank-pbc.pl/en/index2.php?s=bankomaty
(including the further links to the Global ATM Alliance where you can draw cash without ATM fee)

Deutsche Bank Branches in Germany, Italy, Belgium and Spain:
http://secure.db24.de/pbc/ifcfinder/en/register.jsp

Deutsche Bank Branches in Poland:
http://www.deutsche-bank-pbc.pl/en/index2.php?s=oddzialy

Deutsche Bank Branches and ATMs in India:
http://www.deutsche-bank.in/RU_Branches.html
http://www.deutsche-bank.in/189.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*Two more things...*

(1) There is a little-heralded arrangement between Deutsche Bank and Bank of America. If you make arrangements in advance you can access your account at one through the other's ATMs just as if you were dealing with your home bank. (I don't do this myself, but some of my visiting researchers swear by it.)

(2) The use of credit cards varies across Germany. Several of our favorite Berlin restaurants do not accept them. As a result, I generally carry a bit more cash in Germany than I do in the U.S.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

There is one in the airport, first time I was there it was before baggage claim, second time I missed it and luckily found one near the S-Bahn ticket machines (didn't even know that part of the airport existed), there is one at Marienplatz, and one at Munchner Freiheit U-Bahn station out on the street


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

will-san said:


> Given that most ATM cards are subject to some sort of daily limit how often is in necessary to hit the ATM?


As one says, it depends on you and your bank and the bank you are using. Last time I was there (2004) my limit (I Think) was 250 Euros per transaction in Germany and 300 Pounds in the UK (close to 50% more). I tried 500 Euros once and it would not work.

Of couse when I needed more the same day, I just went to a different ATM for a different network/bank until I had what I wanted (Cirrus vs Star vs ???). 250 from the first and 250 from the second but not 500 from one. As a result, you should not worry about getting ready cash as you need it.

I used my AMEX for almost everything with a Visa backup to minimze cash on hand. :thumbup:

Cheers


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

b-y said:


> (1) There is a little-heralded arrangement between Deutsche Bank and Bank of America. If you make arrangements in advance you can access your account at one through the other's ATMs just as if you were dealing with your home bank. (I don't do this myself, but some of my visiting researchers swear by it.)
> 
> (2) The use of credit cards varies across Germany. Several of our favorite Berlin restaurants do not accept them. As a result, I generally carry a bit more cash in Germany than I do in the U.S.


THIS IS THE WHOLE REASON TO USE DB!!! If you have an account with Bank of America (formerly Nationsbank) you can use DB ATMs with NO service charge and NO forex fee! If you do not have a BofA account, there is no advantage to using DB ATMs v. any other German ATM.

Personally I don't know that you will need a list as DB is huge and we found DB ATMs everywhere in Munich. Like looking for a Chase ATM in New York or a Wells Fargo ATM in SF.

As for credit cards, we found ours were accepted everywhere. But of course YMMV.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

Boraxo said:


> THIS IS THE WHOLE REASON TO USE DB!!! If you have an account with Bank of America (formerly Nationsbank) you can use DB ATMs with NO service charge and NO forex fee! If you do not have a BofA account, there is no advantage to using DB ATMs v. any other German ATM.


Also note that DB ATMs are fee free ONLY in Germany. I went out of my way to find and use DB ATMs in Spain and Italy, but was still slapped with ATM fees. My calls and complaints to BofA were of no help. 

I use HSBC now. $1.50 flat fee at any non-HSBC ATM, or in some cases, no fee at all. :thumbup:


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

will-san said:


> I assume tolls, taxi from the airport and some smaller incidentals all require cash but everything else I can put on a credit card. Do you guys usyally pay cash for gas or put that on a card?


I frequent Germany 1 or 2x per year for family visits and Visa/MC acceptability is getting better. However, you'll find that there are a significant number of places that don't take Credit Card. These will include most taxis, many museums, med. to small shops, smaller hotels/gasthauses and many restaurants. That said, I usually keep a stash of cash in the wallet and for my wife and I, we'll burn about 300-500E a week if we aren't staying with relatives.

Note that AMEX, Discover and other less popular Credit Cards are usually only taken at bigger hotels and gas stations. Also make sure your ATM/CC Cash Advance PIN is only 4 numbers.


----------



## paulwbenn (Oct 23, 2004)

BillLumberg said:


> Also note that DB ATMs are fee free ONLY in Germany. I went out of my way to find and use DB ATMs in Spain and Italy, but was still slapped with ATM fees. My calls and complaints to BofA were of no help.
> 
> I use HSBC now. $1.50 flat fee at any non-HSBC ATM, or in some cases, no fee at all. :thumbup:


I ran into the same problem in Italy this summer. I checked with B of A before I left and they said no fees with DB. I used the DB ATMs five or six times. When I got my next statement, sure enough, both DB and B of A had assessed fees of a few dollars per transaction. I called B of A and quoted them their own website which said "no fees." When the lady droned on about the DB fees, I asked her which part of "no fees" meant they would charge me a fee. She finally agreed and deleted the B of A fees. I decided it wasn't worth the trouble to worry about the last $5 or 6. Its really deceptive.


----------



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone have updates on locations or location map. The links didnt work. Looking for.one at airport or near main station and marienplatz


----------



## jsciv (Oct 5, 2010)

b-y said:


> (1) There is a little-heralded arrangement between Deutsche Bank and Bank of America. If you make arrangements in advance you can access your account at one through the other's ATMs just as if you were dealing with your home bank. (I don't do this myself, but some of my visiting researchers swear by it.)
> 
> (2) The use of credit cards varies across Germany. Several of our favorite Berlin restaurants do not accept them. As a result, I generally carry a bit more cash in Germany than I do in the U.S.


DB in Germany, Barclays in the UK. There's a French one, too, but since I travel there less frequently than the other two I always have to call BoA before I leave and get the name of it. Basically, if you have BoA you should call them before you leave the US just to tell them that you're planning to use the card overseas and ask them what their partner banks are for the countries through which you'll be traveling.

I haven't found many sit down restaurants that don't accept credit cards, but street food is all cash, so I keep it handy for that.


----------

